# Lie About the Above Poster



## godzilla898

This is a restart.
You know the drill. Tell a lie about whoever posted above you.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Scared of cats.


----------



## savol456

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^secretly despises squirtles.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Sprays lemonade as weed-killer


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Sticks forks in Rock-type gym leaders.


----------



## savol456

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^wants to be a robot zombie pizza delivery girl


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a pizza delivery nightgaunt.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Rides the solar wind with a plane made of cheese


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is in a relationship tetrahedron with a Metapod, a ghost sheep and a scaly alien girl.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Wants in on that relationship! Or one like it! She's not really fussed either way!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a Love Doctor, PhD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a Duel Doctor, and won't tell us his letters...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^likes Hitl0r


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

(Good thing I'm an atheist, and not Jewish...)

^ Likes to gang up on pebbles! As in the small stones!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is currently having a candlelight hate date with a Cofagrigus.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is our waiter!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Drinks only white wines, as he cannot handle the stench of red wines!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

(Actually, that's not that far from the truth, I hate red wine, though I've never tried white wine...)

^ Drand all the red wine!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Set up a bomb under the table!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Doesn't seem to reference French in his name.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Part of the Squirtle Squad


----------



## Mr. Brightside

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^attemted to destroy the Squirtle Squad


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Created a Treecko squad to take down the Squirtle Squad


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Tried brainwashing me into creating a Tepig squad!!!

(And I HATE Tepig!!!)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Can turn his clothes into a bed.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Hides under the beds of children to give them candy


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Feeds frog archeologists to Yami.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Finds geologists so he can toss them into cheese cans


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^secretly makes cheese cans out of old discarded cellular devices


----------



## Detwak

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Eats magikarp


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Eats Kuramon.


----------



## Detwak

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Eats cats while riding the bicycle naked


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is saving a dark red Feferi's universe from the Vast Chomp.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Creates dimensions using pure will and eats them like cheese puffs


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Does exactly the same with frogs.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Broils pans and sells them to hot dog vendors


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Wants to defeat the Dark Pharaoh and is asking the Glowy Green Pharaoh for help.


----------



## Hogia

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a complete random who I've never met


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Andrew Hussie's wife.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Lives in Tony Stark's trash can. It's better than %80 of apartments in the world.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Lives in Kate Mulgrew's hair.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Crafted Marge Simpson's hair from a beehive and a wooden sheild


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the evil person who decided to call those ghostly abominations from Battle for Wesnoth "nightgaunts"!


----------



## Hogia

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Ate my headphones


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the empress of the multiverse.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Ruled the Empire for 15 minutes by bribing Cleon with a piece of cheese


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

Made Cleon the Emperor.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Killed the emperor's mice


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Lives in a giant seashell floating in space.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Keeps poking that seashell with an Xbox 360 pad!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is trying to switch that Xbox 360 pad with a NES controller


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the official feeder of Lord English.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is married to an Englishman jus so she can stay in this country, cuz that doesn't happen at all in real life!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Only speaks in backward Hebrew


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Speaks backward cat so well that the nightgaunts made him an ambassador.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is only fluent in the lost language of Gidimarkmanhipallylish!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ will never know who I really am


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Doesn't want our Eridian Weapons! Or for Colin to make her one...


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Has no idea what he is talking about XD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Simply hates the idea of owning a real-life Eridian Weapon!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ fails at understanding me


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Doesn't want a real life, life size Rainbow Dragon!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Owns a real Covenant weapon


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Has had to stash it away as it is a Needle Rifle! And Krazoa keeps trying to sneak off with it!!!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a glowy purple fish.


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ isn't getting images in my mind of Christian being chased by me because of him being a glowy purple fish nya XD


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Lives under the sea


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the Prince of Space.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is King of the Ocean


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the Witch of the Sea.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the Baker of Peru


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Ate the baker of Peru so he could turn himself into a Nazca Line!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Ate the Nazca Lines to get himself more glowy green energy.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Caused the downfall of Inca society


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Gave Alhazred all the necessary info in Ancient Bajoran.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Lives in a wormhole!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is building a giant lazer to turn the moon into cheese


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Hired me to do so, but won't explain why he's paying in Vanguard Cards...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a ghost centaur that likes possessing seashells.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^has seen season 3 of Sherlock.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Confuses others to hide his immense intellect and plot for mankind's destruction


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is plotting to destroy Jade's mind.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Keeps trying to plant thoughts of fur and kittens in Krazoa's mind!

(Granted, it's not that hard... In fact, I probably jus have...)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Builds giant robots to combat Ultramen


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Builds the Ultramen.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Wants to conquer the universe


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Has already conquered the multiverse.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is trying to find a way to fly through space by the power of cheese


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Tried to give me the power of glowy green to improve his Bard of Space image but failed and gave me a glowy purple fish instead.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Did not jus pique Krazoa's interest at all!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is hiding from evil fish in a seashell.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Rules the ocean with his glowy staff of negative power


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Alchemized the magic wands of light out of anglerfish antennas and Michael Kenmore's disembodied brain.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a Purple Mage! What is unique about Purple Mages I hear you ask! I have no idea... Ask Krazoa...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Stole the Silver Wyvern card


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Gave Krazoa the inspiration to make the Silver Wyvern card!

(Assuming you're talking about Yu-Gi-Oh!, though I don't know what made me come to that conclusion...)


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a god of Asgard bent on ruling the world but was stopped by The Avengers


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Did not jus have the nerve to put me and Marvel together in the same post!

(What's the name of that hack in your signature? I fancy playing it!)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Came up with the idea for Ant Man

(Not Yu-Gi-Oh! _Hatching Magic_.)


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Came up with the idea for Douglas Fargo

(Not sure. I actually just found the pic online. :3)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Killed Douglas Adams


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Killed Ansel Adams


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is planning to turn Naboo into another Coruscant.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Planted bombs in Hoth to blackmail it with


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Planted bombs in Mustafar to make lava tsunamis.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Melts diamonds and sticks the liquid in his sandwiches to strengthen her bones


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Seems to be sure about my gender in the sentence.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Throws black holes with a giant death plunger


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a giant yellow frog of doom.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the Mexican Staring Frog of Southern Sri Lanka!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Sells people's souls to the Dark Pharaoh.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the one that gives me the money! Or should that be bounty?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Teleports between universes while riding a moon toad.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Flies between Australia and India on a daily basis by using one of Santa's stolen reindeer


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Flies between Paris and Boston pretending to  be a nightgaunt.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Rides the Highway to Hell every Sunday evening


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is in the fourth dimension, hanging from the inner surface of the universe like a bat.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Shaped the 5th dimension like one would shape clay


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Tangled our dimension up like string.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Was going to give that string to Krazoa, but she had plenty of string already draped all over her...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Pulls infinite string out of a seashell.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is keeping that string away from Krazoa for her sake... At night! "*Reaction shot*"


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a sad elf that got exiled for not executing a Neko.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Ate the candy corn of the gods


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is not actually like a Togetic nor an Aipom, but more like a Darkrai or a Banette.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Has pointed out that Godzilla should be a Tyranitar.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a Tyranitar, is was personally offended


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^  Sold all his scales to Redglare.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Life dream is to own a fish.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Lives in a big pile of fish.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Ate a big pile of fish, and was charged with manslaughter for doing so


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^loves fish so much that he started an Anti Fishslaughter cause.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Only eats creepy deep sea fish.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Lives so deep under the sea, he's forgotten what light looks like


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is sending anglerfish after me to remind me that light exists.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Killed the anglerfish in an attempt to be in the dark


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Helps sv_01 defend her underwater base made of moon cheese


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Attacked the moon cheese base with some very hungry mechanical mice.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Defended the moon cheese base with some not hungry mice.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Programmed the underwater robot mice to be hungry.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Bribed the programmer (me!) to do so.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

Was told how to by Sollux.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

Was bribed to say that


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Was bribed _by Prussia_ to say that

everything is awesomer with prussia


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Was bribed by the president of Rusia to accuse Norm


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Disguised himself AS the President or Russia in order to make said bribe!


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^wants to give me his REBD so I can have three of them :D


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is actually giving the dragons to Redglare in order to seduce her.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Eats nothing but daisies


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Cooks daisies for Sv!

(So, Norm wants my Red-Eyes?)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Was assigned to catch all dragons by Leif Eriksson.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Leif Eriksson's great-grandfather


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Leif Eriksson.

(And, yes I do.)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Erik the Red.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Ethelred the Unready!

Look it up...

(I kinda value my Red-Eyes...)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Ethelred the spy toad.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is preparing to declare war on Asgard


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a demon supposed to destroy the world with a giant axe.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Forges said axes out of molten lavabread


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Makes the molten lavabread out of dwarven bread from Discworld.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Killed 65535 Dwarves on RuneScape

(And I'd trade my Red-Eyes B. Metal Dragon for it)


----------



## savol456

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^is a Russian spy


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a BLU Spy


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Darkleer's spy.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is James Bond's granddaughter


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^is his/ her dads father/mother


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Godzilla's dad/son and counterpart from another session.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Enjoys a roasted salmon at every tea teim


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a roasted salmon


----------



## savol456

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^is King Of The Potato People


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the emperor of Hoth.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is sleeping on the 13th moon of Yavin!

(And I have Red-Eyes BLACK Metal Dragon (it's the only one where the Black is printed in full)! A Black Skull Dragon, maybe... I have Meteor Black Dragon, don't have Zombie Dragon, though, and I only have one Wyvern!)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Plans on enslaving the entire population of Rama VII


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is unhappy as he's already enslaved the people of Rama VI!


----------



## savol456

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^went forward in time past the end of the world


----------



## Norm

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^is the end of the world, and was went past by


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the beginning of the new world with 3 Blue-Eyes, trying to rival my 3 Red-Eyes!


----------



## savol456

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^owns a purple flying goat named Mchamjohns


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Didn't jus get a "Nya?" from Krazoa...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Ate all the pumpkins in the world in an attempt to destroy Halloween


----------



## savol456

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^is really the T-rex, not the man in the picture.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^PLAYS EVERY INSTRUMENT EVER WHILE EATING PANCAKES WITH HONEY.


----------



## savol456

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Cannot dream in the day.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Turns invisible in the presence of air


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Turns invisible in the presence of scales.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Turns visible again in the presence of pink floral trousers!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is frequently seen riding a dark pegasus into the sunset in Kingsport.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Built a house on a sunspot


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^is a labratory mouse who's genes have been spliced


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is an anglerfish gone grimbright.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Went rogue from a mining corporation and is now plotting to overthrow the Italian government


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is trying to be the Rogue of Blood but is actually the Prince of Mind.


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Is the REAL murderer


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Does not punch owls.


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Is correct in her statement that I do not in fact punch owls.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Hunts for frogs using a time machine masked as a sarcophagus.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Raided an ancient Mayan tomb in a game of hide-and-go-seek


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is in love with the Being of Emotion ever since encountering an angry Vriska.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is going to try to tease Samantha Terra Locke! Not wise...


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Is actually a cannibal


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the organiser of a help group called Cannibals Anonymous!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Vice President of Deluded Fruit Cakes Anonymous


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

Is the organizer of Grimbright Genocidal Hope-Destroying Half-Subjugglator Fishmen Anonymous, but is basically doing it to find someone to have a relationship with.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Bribes the security guards to steal all the staplers from Grimbright Genocidal Hope-Destroying Half-Subjugglator Fishmen Anonymous every Wednesday night!


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Once adopted a house (and named her Lenore). She's currently in medical school.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Adopted a haunted mansion, named it Edgar and ships him with Lenore now.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Would ather have a Lv. 100 Golbat than a Lv. 23 Crobat
=P


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ is very unlucky.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ is not a genius


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is actually a cheese wheel


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a steak disguised as a pencil.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is the table that it keeps getting used to turn into pianos!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Infiltrated a pencil factory in an attempt to uncover some facts on the Illuminati


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Bet me 10p that I couldn't pull it off!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Had to seduce Dolorosa to do it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Sent Dolorosa to me to get seduced...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Disguised himself as Mindfang.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a Houndoom gajinka trap!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is Admiral Ackbar.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a Gungan! Is she Jar Jar Binks? Nobody knows!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a giant underwater caterpillar.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is playing host for the Aliens From the 3rd Planet of the Black Hole


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is being forced to serve drinks and other refreshments for said aliens while dressed as a maid! And, no! Not a Neko Maid!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Dressed Godzilla as a vampire maid.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^didn't actually brave the marquee of doom, but hired talking dogs to do it


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Seduced talking foxes into doing the Type Quiz for her.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^Didn't actually make the "stuff that comes from me" but copy and pasted it from a forum none of us have heard of.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Started the Time War by shooting Dave.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a Time Lord


----------



## Broken

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is computering from a small asteroid not too far from Jupiter.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^lives inside the sun


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Lives inside the Green Sun.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^is secretly an evil mandibuzz planning to take over the solar system and use her power to dominate the univers


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is a Swoobat who is trying to stop me because she's my rival.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Is using the highly complicated plan for world domination using pipes, cake and sugar I developed behind my back!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^ Smokes pipes filled with bubble water


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Lie About the Above Poster V3*

^is Ken Sugimori


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Andrew Hussie.


----------



## Keldeo

^Is Satoshi Tajiri


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Neophyte Redglare.


----------



## Keldeo

^Isn't sv_01, but an evil impersonator.


----------



## sv_01

^ Collects Masquerain wing scales.


----------



## Keldeo

^Collects Surskit feet.


----------



## sv_01

^ Made the Dialga silhouette.


----------



## Keldeo

^Is actually generation 13, but changed it to 29 because of triskaidekaphobia.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Learnt that in school today...

(What kind of school teaches stuff like that? No, really!)


----------



## Keldeo

^ (I googled it, and school for me doesn't start until next week. =P)
Actually uses Bidoof as an HM slave in Platinum instead of Bibarel in Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## sv_01

^ Kidnapped Darkleer.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is planning to disguise herself as Darkleer so Absurd can abduct her in the future! Tomorrow, perhaps...


----------



## Keldeo

^ actually kidnapped Darkleer and framed me for it


----------



## sv_01

^ Keeps a stash of aliens that look like elves and are excellent archers in her basement.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Feeds said alien on a regular basis!


----------



## sv_01

^ Actually wanted the alien to be my bodyguard.


----------



## Keldeo

^Stole the aliens in the future.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is the one the aliens were stolen from!


----------



## Keldeo

^Told the truth about me


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Doesn't know my true intentions...


----------



## Keldeo

^Aims to dominate Mars by using a genetically modified Elgyem's advanced sonic teleportation abilities to transport himself there and then use a team of 100 Sneasels to carve out his name in the planet's surface


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ MADE ALL OF THAT UP!!!

(Damn! Now I'm gonna have to come up with a new plan...)


----------



## Keldeo

^Wants to go to Jupiter, but is worried about being killed by the spiritomb that *obviously* live there


----------



## Frostagin

^has eaten moldy shwarma

(yeah I don't even)


----------



## sv_01

^ Eats insane genocide-obsessed cyborg tentacle aliens for midnight snack.


----------



## Keldeo

^Posts at midnight and noon as a religion


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Trolls TCoD when it's gone midnight where I am...


----------



## Keldeo

^ Is a Sundaeist


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Loves Mondays jus a little too much...


----------



## sv_01

^ Works at Silph Company, letting people see ghosts and vampires.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Is secretly a bestselling author

EDIT: Ninja'd by sv, but I don't care. XD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Outdid me in the book charts this week with a book about her favourite pencil! (I wouldn't mind, but it was only two pages and could hardly be called a book, more like a leaf, not even a leaflet...)


----------



## sv_01

^ Sold his soul to Nyarlathotep to become a better writer but failed because he can't write without a soul.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Helps Yami write but is never given credit.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is currently enjoying a deep tissue shoulder massage from a robotic zombie with an LED lit bellybutton.


----------



## Keldeo

^Sleeps on a bed made of slowly gyrating Spheals who are also coincidentally her servants.


----------



## Frostagin

^kills stars because she is a green psychopath bent on eating Uranus.

yeah um


----------



## sv_01

^ Eats universes because she's a green Time Lord bent on killing UranianUmbra.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Has a hoard of shiny Umbreons who will someday grow up and rule the world in the future of basketball


----------



## sv_01

^ Is my sidekick and bodyguard who controls black Rapidash.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Obsessed with Marquees of Doom that feature Cats and Icelandic


----------



## sv_01

^ Is planning to conquer Iceland using insane amounts of snow.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Likes to mix ice cream with dynamite


----------



## sv_01

^ Makes bombs out of blueberry bubblegum.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Has an Alakazam in FRLG whose name is AAAAAAAAAB


----------



## sv_01

^ Has a Shuckle in Ruby whose name is BLADEZ4EVA


----------



## Keldeo

^ Has a Magnemite in Red whose name is WANNABESTL


----------



## sv_01

^ Has a Vulpix in Silver whose name is GLUBOFDOOM


----------



## Frostagin

^ kills paper owls just for kicks


----------



## sv_01

^ Has a Luvdisc in Crystal whose name is HEADCHOMPR


----------



## Keldeo

^ Has a Ponyta in Black2 whose name is ENGRISHDUD


----------



## Frostagin

^has a Charizard in Emerald named HOLYCHEESE


----------



## hyphen

^really really hates usuk


----------



## Keldeo

^ Has a level 100 Pidgeotto in FireRed named yNotPIGEOT


----------



## hyphen

^lives in somewhere.


----------



## sv_01

^ Has a Rhydon in White whose name is CAIROSCARF.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Has a _______ in ___________ whose name is _____________

^ Has a Carvanha in Ruby whose name is LOLFISH


----------



## sv_01

^ Has a Slugma in Green whose name is FROSTARMOR.


----------



## hyphen

^Is not lying


----------



## godzilla898

^ Jumps off skyscrapers on a daily basis just for kicks. Never survives the fall.


----------



## hyphen

^does not have a scrolling sig.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Has a past history of suicides


----------



## sv_01

^ Killed the British president.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Tried to kill David Cameron but missed and killed the fence surrounding No. 5 Downing Street instread! (I wouldn't mind, but the addresses aren't even next to each other!)


----------



## Keldeo

^ Is actually a yak with wings


----------



## Frostagin

^is the hulk


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Mindfang.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Won't put a Nightgaunt in her signature for fear it will spark the 85th Earthworm War!


----------



## Frostagin

^eats tumblr for breakfast with a side of facebook


----------



## sv_01

^ Specializes on eating broken bows.


----------



## Frostagin

^favourite food is hulk boogers


----------



## sv_01

^ Ate a whole planet full of green squiddles with dragon wings.


----------



## Kamara

The above poster is a new member.


----------



## Keldeo

^ does not have a jpeg as an avatar


----------



## sv_01

^ Doesn't have an Absol in her signature.


----------



## Keldeo

[Which absol did you see? The party sprite or the dream world art?]
^ Has a HORSEA in SILVER named BETTYPIG

yesyesyes


----------



## sv_01

(The big one.)

^ Has a Shellos in Blue named COOLSCALEZ


----------



## Keldeo

^ Breathes fire as a profession
[Ah, so dream world.]


----------



## sv_01

^ Licks metal poles on the North Pole as a profession.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Trains ninjas


----------



## sv_01

^ Ninja's trains.


----------



## Keldeo

icwutudidder
^ Ninja'd trains for twelve years before training ninjas


----------



## Lemonade Moon

^ Invented the magnetic potato.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Potatoed the magnetic inventor


----------



## sv_01

^ Magnetized the potato inventor.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Invented the potatoed magnet.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Ate the potatoed magnet for breakfast despite my advising her not to...


----------



## sv_01

^ Ate the potatoed computer.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has jus run off with the potatoed Xbox 360 controller...

(And I wanted that, too...)


----------



## sv_01

^ Seduced the potatoed evil mastermind's mind off.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Hates potatoes


----------



## CloudCat

^ Hates vegetables

(I hope you like Vegetables, otherwise, my comment would be the truth XD)


----------



## Keldeo

[... I'm okay with vegetables. Nyeh!]

^ Is really an evil mushroom in a suit of vegetables who releases spores into the hydrosphere and pollutes the biosphere into a giant monogamous version of the current earth but with five hundred ninety-three thousand twenty-one canyons and vegetables


----------



## CloudCat

[I'm a... m-mushroom?]
^ A really evil flower in a meadow who releases pollen into the air, giving allergies to all humans (and mushrooms, I guess...) everywhere.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an ancient plant-based tentacle monster that lives in a jungle, makes foolish explorers crazy and eats them complete with their souls.


----------



## Ever

^ is a velociraptor-nomming, iguana-footed king of apocalyptic jaguars.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the moth-scaled, squid-sucking empress of eternal mantises.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Is a secret dragon who feasts on human fear and insecurities


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a giant space spider that sucks the magma out of planets.


----------



## kyeugh

^ Is a bosstastic Vampirate who feasts on the souls and blood of his fallen enemies, and converts them into cherry trees to make the world a better place.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Thinks cherry trees from other people's blood makes the world a better place.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is making cherry trees from a green time-travelling alien's blood.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Is a green time-travelling alien that uses it's blood to make cherry trees.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a giant space frog.


----------



## CloudCat

^Likes to eat snail shells with peanut butter


----------



## Frostagin

^Likes to eat escargot with mustard


----------



## sv_01

^ Likes to eat cuttlefish with mustard and giant mantis eggs that she blows up.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Likes to eat fish sticks with horseradish.


----------



## sv_01

^ Uses fish sticks as swords.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Uses chicken nuggets as shields to protect against people using fish sticks as swords (and burritos as projectile weapons)


----------



## Tomboy

^Likes eating olives and peanut butter...together


----------



## sv_01

^ Eats frogs with space anomaly sauce.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Won't give Goku his ribs in DragonBall Z Abridged!


----------



## sv_01

^ Summonned Goku using time powers.


----------



## Frostagin

^Summoned Yami Yugi with a super special awesome transformation sequence.


----------



## sv_01

^ Summoned Giratina with a glowy green staff.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Killed Giratina with said glowy green staff.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Was holding it up not realising the stupidity of such a move until Krazoa came, stole it and took it away to try and get it made into a glowy purple staff instead!


----------



## sv_01

^ Is now making it into a fifteen-colored cane.


----------



## CharizardHammer

^ Uses said cane to kill Palkia.


----------



## Keldeo

^ Used Palkia's dead body and said cane to kill Dialga.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Has monkey breath


----------



## CharizardHammer

^ Ate all the monkeys. All of them.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Provided half of the monkeys! Half of them!


----------



## CloudCat

^Provided the OTHER half of the monkeys. AND ate them all!!


----------



## sv_01

^ Eats the server's time with blue arrow salad and anomaly sauce.


----------



## CharizardHammer

Made said salad by shooting the arrows trough knees.


----------



## sv_01

^ Stole Darkleer's shades and gave them to Lil' Cal.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is plotting to sneak in and steal said shades!


----------



## sv_01

^ Got sucked into the shades.


----------



## CloudCat

^Is the shade that The Ugg Man got sucked into.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Lil' Cal.


----------



## Bulbamew

^ Cheated on the Marquee of Doom. Somehow


----------



## CloudCat

^Thinks that you have to cheat on the Marquee of Doom to beat it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Actually wrote an Action Replay Code TO cheat on the Marquee of Doom!


----------



## CloudCat

^Used the Action Roleplay Code to cheat on the Marquee of Doom

(Actually, the Marquee of Doom isn't that bad. I find it quite entertaining at the least)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has jus wrapped the Action Replay up in glowy purple string!


----------



## CloudCat

^Just bought me some glowy green string to wrap around the glowy purple string which is wrapped around the Action Replay.


----------



## CharizardHammer

Fed the result to Krazoa.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Hammered Krazoa into the ground


----------



## sv_01

^ Is currently feeding Krazoa's remains to Meulin.


----------



## CharizardHammer

^ Uses magic on cloud cat as a punishment.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Was eaten by CloudCat (AKA Me!) because of a side-effect from the magic.


----------



## Scootaloo

^ lives in South Dakota


----------



## sv_01

^ Lives in a paper mansion floating in space.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Lives in Australia


----------



## CharizardHammer

^ Visited me yesterday.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Visited my neighbours yesterday and had a barbecue! Got smoke all in my house, my room espcially, an' all! *mumble* *grumble* *moan* *groan*


----------



## CloudCat

^Yelled at those inconsiderate neighbors


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Wanted to show off on Halo 4 but as Inuzuka doesn't have it... (And I wasn't going to Zero's...)


----------



## CloudCat

^Decided to show off on Halo 3

(I hate Halo XD)


----------



## sv_01

^ Summonned nightgaunts on Yami.


----------



## CharizardHammer

^Used Hyper beam on those nightgaunts.


----------



## sv_01

^ Used Hyper Beam on some elf's black seashell shield.


----------



## CloudCat

^Stole CharizardHammer's hammers


----------



## sv_01

^ Stole the Doctor's cane.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Then stool it herself so she could make drugs from it to try to make Clou like Halo!

(Man, NO ONE plays Halo 3 online anymore, it's full of modders who are like Brigadiers even though they've only been online for like 5 minutes! And they're on Reach as well, one stole and masqueraded as Zero's Guest, did nothing for 10 minutes and then spent ages in the air firing off loads of rounds from the DMR, scoring Headshots every time!)


----------



## Keldeo

^ Interprets newspaper headlines for a living


----------



## sv_01

^ Has the magical power to summon newspapers out of nowhere.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Needs me to interpret the headlines for her!


----------



## CloudCat

^Learned the newspaper-headline-interpreting basics by me!


----------



## CharizardHammer

^Ate a ton of newspapers. (literally)


----------



## sv_01

^ Ate a ton of mangos.


----------



## CloudCat

^Makes pineapple juice


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Jus downed 5 pints of pineapple juice, half for a dare, half cuz you could!!! Or rather to prove you could...


----------



## CloudCat

^Squeezed the juice from 29 pineapples. You were told to squeeze 30, but your juicer broke.


----------



## CharizardHammer

^Broke the juicer.


----------



## sv_01

^ Manipulated her into breaking it.


----------



## CharizardHammer

^Caused me to manipulate CloudCat.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is controlling the President of the USA from a green mansion somewhere outside the universe.


----------



## CloudCat

^Builds green mansions for a living.


----------



## sv_01

^ Lives in a pocket of green-hot spacetime soup.


----------



## CloudCat

^Loves spacetime soup


----------



## Hippy

^Is a man


----------



## CharizardHammer

^Caused it.


----------



## sv_01

^ Attaches plungers to giant pepper pots for a living.


----------



## CloudCat

^Is a plunger


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a sawblade.


----------



## CloudCat

^Has a username of vs 10


----------



## Scootaloo

^Does not have an interrobang explanation in her signature


----------



## CloudCat

^Is a 24 year old man


----------



## Keldeo

^ Is pretending to be a 24 year old man by claiming that Scootaloo is a 24 year old man


----------



## CloudCat

^Likes to lie


----------



## CharizardHammer

Ate the cake, while the cake was a lie.


----------



## sv_01

^ Stole a ghostly pumpkin cake from a god tier Prince of Blood Michael Kenmore.


----------



## CloudCat

^Likes to steal


----------



## Hippy

^ Taught sv 01 the ways of stealing and taking.


----------



## sv_01

^ Eats vampires in maid outfits for breakfast.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Provides maids outfits for vampires!


----------



## sv_01

^ Provides knight outfits for cool alien girls with dragon powers.


----------



## CharizardHammer

^Provides dragon powers for cool alien girls. And dragons too.


----------



## sv_01

^ Provides space powers for friendly green alien girls.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Provides similar powers for Neko girls!


----------



## sv_01

^ Eats rogue Nekos for midnight snacks.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Trains Nekoes in the shadow arts so they become said rogue Nekoes!


----------



## sv_01

^ Trains them to be mages instead.


----------



## CharizardHammer

^Gives wands of light to the mage nekos.


----------



## sv_01

^ Gives those wands to mad wizard fishmen instead.


----------



## CJBlazer

^ is a fishmonger


----------



## sv_01

^ Sells fish to fishmongers.


----------



## CJBlazer

^ has read Hamlet before


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is always able to correctly answer Shakespeare questions on quiz shows!

(I've only ever read Romeo and Juliet and Macbeth! I never know the answer to Shakespeare questions when they do appear on quizshows, cuz they're never to do with either Romeo and Juliet OR Macbeth!)


----------



## CloudCat

^Likes dogs named John


----------



## CJBlazer

^ has a pet Wolf


----------



## CloudCat

^Is my pet wolf


----------



## CJBlazer

^ is a Magikarp fan.


----------



## CloudCat

^Is a Butterfree


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is the first person on here in the last week to make me think of Alien: Ressurection...


----------



## CloudCat

^Uses Bibarel as a slave


----------



## sv_01

^ Uses a Bellsprout as a meat shield.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is cooking up a barbaque with Miltank meat!


----------



## CharizardHammer

^ Gives the result to me.


----------



## sv_01

^ Prefers barbecued Wimsicott.


----------



## CloudCat

^Likes to slaughter pokemon.


----------



## CharizardHammer

Like to stare at sv_01 slaughtering pokemon.


----------



## sv_01

^ Likes to stare at Daleks slaughtering Pokémon.


----------



## CJBlazer

^ doesn't know what this thread is about


----------



## CloudCat

^Hates wolves


----------



## CharizardHammer

^ Gives wolf pokemon to Daleks.


----------



## CJBlazer

^ is a Dalek


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the emperor of Daleks.


----------



## CloudCat

^Is a Diagla


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Paklia.


----------



## CJBlazer

^ is a Celebi


----------



## sv_01

^ Is currently on a fancy French dinner date with a Cofagrigus.


----------



## CloudCat

^Is a Cofagrigus


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Dusknoir.


----------



## CJBlazer

^ is a Andolian Animorphian


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an Andorian Animorph.


----------



## CloudCat

^Is a shape shifter


----------



## sv_01

^ Is invisible.


----------



## CloudCat

^Is Superman


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Cthulhu.


----------



## CloudCat

^ Lives in the USA


----------



## sv_01

^ Lives in California.


----------



## CloudCat

^Joined on February 17, 2000
(That's my birthday)


----------



## DragonHeart

^ died


----------



## CJBlazer

^ was killed by her rider


----------



## sv_01

^ Was the rider.


----------



## DragonHeart

^ Was eaten by her dragon


----------



## CloudCat

(Dragon: I died?? Oh no!)
^Is my dragon


----------



## DragonHeart

^is lying about me being a dragon


----------



## CloudCat

^Is totally a dragon!


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a gryphon.


----------



## DragonHeart

^is a dragon


----------



## CloudCat

^Lives in California


----------



## DragonHeart

^ is a unicorn


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a nightgaunt.


----------



## DragonHeart

^ is a banshee


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a ghoul.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Prefered pronoun is 'he'.

*smile*


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Martian spy.


----------



## LadyJirachu

As a spoon XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a fork.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Your irl name is oviously Fluffy and nothing else :P


----------



## sv_01

^'s real life name is Evilcyborgsquidthatisevil.


----------



## sv_01

^ Killed Randolph Carter.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Isn't interested in H.P. Lovecraft things :U Oviously..


----------



## DragonHeart

^likes Froto!!!!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is not a person I friend requested :U


----------



## Hippy

^Doesn't have an Alice in Wonderland picture in her signature.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Once heard I didn't like wearing dresses and skirts a lot and I only wear pants and shirts daily.

True story. =P (refrain from saying h*te if your next lie is about me not liking to wear dresses and skirt, by the way~)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has excellent grammar!

(Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine, nothing personal!)


----------



## Hippy

^ Has the worst grammar I have ever seen!


----------



## sv_01

^ Is having a bad grammar contest with Yami and a bunch of aliens from another universe.


----------



## Hippy

^Is an alien with bad grammar.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a dead fish.


----------



## DragonHeart

^ is flying


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a man


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is a spoon :P


----------



## DragonHeart

^ is a man
^is a spoon
^is a manspoon


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a witch with a fork.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Iz a which wiv a ridikulasli taini wudan spuun OV DUUMN!

(Had to! It jus felt right!)


----------



## DragonHeart

^is a pineapple


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is a riverpear!

(What's a riverpear? No one knows! Mostly cuz I made it up!)


----------



## DragonHeart

^ iz a sausage


----------



## Hippy

^Is a potato


----------



## sv_01

^ Has been fried with DragonHeart by Yami.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is an hypnotic cookie that fell from The Planet Mars to Earth just last year that my mom ate XD


----------



## Hippy

^Is her own mother O.o 
(Hehe that's an inside joke between my mother, older sister, and I XD)


----------



## DragonHeart

^ is a flying unicorn that makes candy out of clouds then dances on it eats it the repeats this process every day all day except on thursdays XD


----------



## Hippy

^Is the cloud I make candy out of everyday except for Thursdays!


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an undercover watermelon.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a watermelon queen of the Underworld.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is Butterfree. :P


----------



## Hippy

^Has less posts than me


----------



## sv_01

^ Is secretly Dualscar.


----------



## Hippy

^ Lives in America.


----------



## sv_01

^ Lives in Area 51.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is an alien.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is a heartless that axel killed XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Lord English.


----------



## Hippy

^ Joined this forum on Valentines day.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Joined right on Halloween :U


----------



## sv_01

^ Kills ghosts so hard that they die of deadness.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is a heartless.....*get's out oblivion keyblade*
..>)


----------



## Hippy

^ Hates dresses


----------



## Scootaloo

^joined on november 19th


----------



## Edoc'sil

^Less than 500 posts.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a Butterfree.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has the Fenrir Keyblade on Kingdem Hearts 1!

(Only the Japanese version gave you something for beating Sephiroth, which was rather a kick in the teeth! Course that wasn't quite true for Kingdem Hearts 2! I love using the Fenrir+Ultima Weapon in Final Form and with Oblivion for Valour!)


----------



## Scootaloo

^does not have YuGiOh cards in their signature


----------



## sv_01

^ Kills people with CDs.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Lives off a diet of only Chaos Emeralds XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a Chaos Emerald!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is a tamato berry XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Cheri Berry.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Its pretty ovious. Your Jessie and James' future kid. :P Posting in the past somehow without means of time alteration. O-o; And in a future where NOTHING HAS CHANGED. o_o; And its like 1000 years in the future, oviously.


Theres no way this isn't a lie :D


----------



## kuzronk

Thinks the powderpuff girls is a rip off of sailor moon.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is not someone i'm firmilier with, oviously XD


----------



## kuzronk

Didn't join this forum due to her being scared of dragon flies.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Never joined Rainbow Starworld XD


----------



## kuzronk

Is not friends with the creator.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Also not friends with her XD


----------



## Scootaloo

^does not like Riku


----------



## LadyJirachu

Invented the AYB meme x)

TAKE OFF EVERY ZIG ^_^


----------



## sv_01

^ Mind controlled Homer using green swirls.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ And used those green swirls to hypnotise me into putting a picture of a tiger with lavendar into the Vending Machine!!!


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is really a posting Yu-Gi-Oh! card XD;


----------



## kuzronk

Doesn't have AIM or skype.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is someone's pet sheep.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is a Keyblade XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the broken Caledscratch.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is a waking and talking chandeleir... XD;


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a stitched up sarcophagus.


----------



## sv_01

^ Stole Equius from my dreams and replaced him with Eridan. With the emotions staying the same.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is a Metapod rank :P


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Beautifly rank.


----------



## Mewmic

^ God Tier is Rogue of Time.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is not a fan of mother 3 XD


----------



## Mewmic

^ Actually hates Riku.


----------



## sv_01

^ Uses psionic powers to summon signless Marquises.


----------



## DragonHeart

^is a pie


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a cake


----------



## DragonHeart

^ is a unicorn


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a plunger-fanged sky anemone.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is a black chandalierrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

(By Ra, I HATE that song!!!)


----------



## Hippy

(What song is it?)

^Loves the aforementioned song


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has the lyrics tattoed on her back!

(It's a rock song that Kerrang! Radio keeps playing, and like with a lot of songs I can't remember who sang it! Fortunately at the time I mostly listen, it's a bit too heavy for that kind of thing!)


----------



## sv_01

^ Has "I diamond Davros" tattoed on his forehead.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Wants a Monty Python film title tattooed on her back, but can't choose...


----------



## sv_01

^ Has American Flag earrings.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is frolicking in the snow that's falling on the north of England!


----------



## sv_01

^ Is John Lumic's pet lizard.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is now making it rain in the North of England...


----------



## sv_01

^ Is making it rain upwards on the moon.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Doesn't know who DawnStar2004 is XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a fish monster that lives on Skaro and kidnaps doctors. Especially the Doctor.


----------



## Hippy

^ Lives in Australia.


----------



## sv_01

^ Lives in a lake in Finland.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is a Viking!


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a princess!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is a Soul Reaper! With a glowy purple Zanpakuto!


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never watched Bleach.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a glowy green Dalek with a radioactive titanium plunger.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a glowy pink Pikachu with a giant club.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a bright orange Scubamon with a big shiny trident.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is Poseidon.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Hades.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is Athena.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Artemis


----------



## Hippy

^ Is Aphrodite.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Hera


----------



## Hippy

^Is Hermes.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Apollo.


----------



## Hippy

^Is Demeter.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Persephone.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ The Maruvinjian!

(I wonder if anyone'll get that...)


----------



## Mewmic

^ Actually hates Pokemon.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Stalks Creepers ignoring the danger.


----------



## sv_01

^ Steals angel statues and hides them in a dark cave.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is Dave Strider


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Is a cyborg with a shotgun.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a cyborg with a plunger and a sawblade.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a robot.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Is a robot chicken.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a chicken robot!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^is a  dog.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is a cat.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a fish


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^is a pony


----------



## Hippy

^ Is mean


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^doesn't play games of any kind


----------



## Hippy

^ Lives in China


----------



## Mewmic

^ Lives on the moon.


----------



## Hippy

^ Lives on Pluto


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^lives in Mickey


----------



## DragonHeart

^ hates Squirtles


----------



## Mewmic

^ Hates dragons


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a man


----------



## DragonHeart

^does not have a fluffy avatar


----------



## CadanceXShiningArmor4Ever

^Is a Dragon slayer


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Is a pony slayer.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Doesn't like squirtles, of course~:P


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^friends with Goofy


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Doesn't know i'm a Kingdom Hearts fan?
:D XD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has beaten Sephiroth on all Kingdom Hearts games!


----------



## Hippy

^ Cannot even STAND to look at, listen to, and talk about anything that has to do with Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has stolen my DragonBall Complete Manga collection! *Shakes finy shish*


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Never looked at a yu-gi-oh card before XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Runs around the Doctor Who universe in Kaled scientist attire.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Lives under a troll bridge XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Fights ghost vampire alien trolls a lot.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is married to a troll that lives under a bridge XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is married to a mad scientist who rides a fish to work.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Jus lost interest in Riku for about 2 seconds while posting that!


----------



## Mewmic

^ Cares about Bibarel.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a ninja cyborg orc necromancer that uses laser sawblades as a weapon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is the reason I encountered a Shiny Bibarel on Platinum the other night!

(Seriously, talk about the worst Shiny to encounter...)


----------



## sv_01

^ Is behind every time I get an error message from Vietnamese Crystal.


----------



## Hippy

^ Hates Kirby


----------



## Mewmic

^ Hates Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Hippy

^ Hates the sprite Kyntelle made for you.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Avatar doesn't look fluffy to me XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Is an egg


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the egg of a calcium-based alien.


----------



## Hippy

^Is calcium


----------



## sv_01

^ Runs from the superfluous shadows of angel statues with her eyes closed.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Keeps waving that volume of the My Little Pony comic with Dr Whooves and a Weeping Pony Angel in front of my face!!!


----------



## Hippy

^ Is part of the 1% who want to free Bibarel from slavery.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is a Fuzzy.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is Yoshi.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is the reason I'm even able to get ANY Mario jokes!

(Seriously, they jus go right over my head!)


----------



## sv_01

^ Attempted to telepathically send Harold Saxon a wall of "H"s, but it translated into Morse code.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Eats socks.


----------



## Scootaloo

^did not get that sprite from kyntelle


----------



## sv_01

^ Doesn't have a bird in her avatar.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Doesn't like Homestuck.


----------



## sv_01

^ Rides a glowy orange-eyed wolf to work and steals roses from London.


----------



## Hippy

^ is a glowy purple rose from London who often gets stolen by people riding glowy wolves.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is a Fuzzy


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Saxon that chases bad wolves around a forest of torches.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has jus stopped a conversation that made Krazoa look around in intent interest!


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an underground fish that worships white-armor Daleks.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is Genocider Syo.


----------



## DragonHeart

^ Does not hav a creepy avatar


----------



## Mewmic

^ Doesn't have an avatar with cats on it


----------



## Pikakirby

^ Is really a Level 100 Lanturn


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a male anglerfish that is can't find a mate because of being inexplicably huge.


----------



## Mewmic

^Is a female anglerfish who can't find a mate beclaws of being inexplicably small!


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Dagon's pet cat.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Knows that Little Innsmouth is a place in the game Skullgirls
(and yes it's a reference to H.P. Lovecraft, the fish people in Skullgirls are also called Dagonians!)


----------



## Hogia

Is Godzilla in a top hat.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

^ Is not a scout fangirl


----------



## sv_01

^ Has never admired any Vocaloid.


----------



## Hogia

Clearly hates Homestuck with every cell in her body.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Hates TF2.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Your really a virus infected computer cookie inside a Nintendo DS lite. XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is secretly a super powered cyborg clone of an alien robot scientist from another dimension.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is a teenage girl with a parasite made of hair on the back of her head.


----------



## sv_01

^ Has a fainted John Simm in her closet and is tapping an endless loop of her user title on his forehead in Morse Code.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is actually their icon.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the wrench in her avatar.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is a kid with psychic powers.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a fish with a legendary scarf.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is telling the truth.


----------



## sv_01

^ Smuggles Vashta Nerada in fake obsidian paperweights.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Wouldn't rather have a low-level Crobat than a high-level Golbat.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a quantum locked shadow clown who wants his mommy but nobody ever remembers him.


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never posted in this thread before.


----------



## sv_01

^ Doesn't know Doctor Who.


----------



## Karousever

^ Sucks at this game


----------



## terryt011

Is really a tiger^


----------



## Hippy

^ Joined the forum in 2011.


----------



## Karousever

^Isn't even a fun person.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is super extremely annoying.


----------



## Karousever

^ Has a user title that I really despise.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is not my friend and never will be.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is terrible and punches dolphins in the nose.


----------



## Mewmic

^Hates Fire Emblem.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is 77 years old.


----------



## Karousever

^ Frequently tells the truth in this thread.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is not telepathic XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't funny in the slightest ;P


----------



## Hippy

^ Is sooo boring.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is super annoying when she's happy.


----------



## Hippy

^ Makes me sad


----------



## Karousever

^ Is someone I hate talking to.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is my least favorite person on the whole forum.


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never lied in her life.


----------



## Hippy

^ Has a high enough self esteem to call himself a genius XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Is completely void of curiosity!


----------



## Hippy

^ Does not know anyone named Spencer.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is in Arizona.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is named Jackson.


----------



## Karousever

^ Calls me by my real name XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Hates Chemestry


----------



## Karousever

^ Spelled Chemistry right (don't hate me XD)


----------



## Hippy

Ahhhh how did I spell that wrong!!! Oh noooo!!! I am the spelling MASTER how did I do that!!! What an idiot I am!! Oops!!

You're banned for pointing out ANOTHER mistake of mine! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Knows what thread she's posting in
XD XD XD


----------



## Hippy

OH MY GOSH HIPPY WHAT IS YOU'RE PROBLEM!!!!???!?!

^ Never points out my mistakes


----------



## Karousever

^ Is _awful_ at being positive ;P


----------



## Hippy

^ Is not even funny at all.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is a meanie!


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never even sent me a visitor message before.


----------



## sv_01

^ Actually is the Master in his undead form.


----------



## Karousever

^ Hates Doctor Who


----------



## Hippy

^ Did not send me three visitor messages in my extended absence.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is bothered by the fact XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Is happy that I am grounded


----------



## Karousever

^ Won't even text me


----------



## Hippy

^ Has great cell phone reception in his house.


----------



## Karousever

^ Refuses to eat salad!


----------



## Hippy

^ HATES French toast!


----------



## Karousever

^ Is mean to me!


----------



## Hippy

^ Is not telepathic!


----------



## Karousever

^ Is less adorable than small puppies.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is totally cold and can't say a sweet thing to save his life.


----------



## Karousever

^ Uses perfect grammar when talking to me on the phone.

;)


----------



## Hippy

^ Gets annoyed when I just giggle for no reason when I am talking to him on the phone.

:)


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never made me feel very flattered

XD


----------



## LadyJirachu

Does totally not sound like he is paired up with hippie xD


----------



## Karousever

^ Doesn't know what Kingdom Hearts is ;P


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never read any of my favorite books!


----------



## Karousever

^ Is anything BUT the best girlfriend ever!


----------



## Hippy

Awwww!!! :D Ahhh you are so sweet Jakeyyyyyy! 

^ Makes me sad and is a terrible boyfriend


----------



## Karousever

^ Hates that I'm reading her favorite books ;P


----------



## Hippy

*Has not called me in his life


----------



## Karousever

^ Used the right symbol XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Never has ever points out my mistakes! XD


----------



## Karousever

^Doesn't make my day 7 times a week ;D


----------



## Hippy

Ahhhh!!! ^ Didn't make this week the best week EVER!


----------



## Mewmic

^ Isn't totally awesome


----------



## Karousever

^ Can't have the same lied about her!


----------



## Hippy

^ Is mean to Reaper!


----------



## Karousever

^ Has a perfectly working phone D:


----------



## Hippy

^ Is the reason my phone hates us!


----------



## Karousever

^ Couldn't possibly make my face light up with joy when getting a message from her


----------



## Hippy

Awww Jakeyyyyy! You are so sweeeeet and I totally get all happy too when I see a message from you!

^Doesn't love me AT ALL and doesn't even want to spend forever with me!


----------



## Karousever

^Isn't excited that I've already read 2/3 of her favorite books ;P


----------



## Hippy

^Has read Wintergirls already.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is fully aware of how magnificent she is!


----------



## Hippy

^ Thinks I am lame XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has no clue what my favorite TV show is!


----------



## Hippy

^ Doesn't know my middle name


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't making fun of the fact that I forgot earlier!


----------



## Hippy

^ Never teases me XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Hates it when I tease her!


----------



## Hippy

^ Never has made me laugh before XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Will never ever get a new phone!

That would make me sad D:


----------



## Hippy

^ Talked to my dad about getting me a new phone

(If you talked to my dad I would get really weirded out, just saying XD)
But that would also make me sad!


----------



## Karousever

^ Is overjoyed by FINALLY getting me to go to bed ;P

And I'd do it if it were the only option! The part that you really should be weirded out by is how I was able to talk to him XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Is loved by my phone XP

XD That might weird me out a bit, yes XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has a well working phone v.v XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Is not the best boyfriend in the entire world!


----------



## Karousever

^ Doesn't make me the happiest I've ever been :)


----------



## Hippy

Awwwww! ^ Is totally not the best person in my life who makes me feel super duper happy and stuff!


----------



## Karousever

^ Is the first vegan I've known! :o


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a vegan like me


----------



## Karousever

^ Has secret plans to convert me to veganism!

Or do you?! XD


----------



## Hippy

^ LOVES celery! XD

And nah, not yet XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has only been dating me for less than a week.

Not yet? XD So you MIGHT plan on it someday? XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Asked me out one morning, two days ago

And maybe! XD Nah, I don't :) You can eat whatever you feel like eating.


----------



## Karousever

^ Said no when I DID ask her out.

Don't even wanna try? ;P


----------



## Hippy

^ Sounded very confident and not nervous when he asked me out

And nah :) I'll just drop subtle hints about how eating meat gives you high cholesterol and that you are eating a very gentle creature that was probably a mother :) XD No, but really, you can eat meat if you want. Everyone else does


----------



## Karousever

^ Sounded very bored when saying yes!

I laughed so hard XD I imagined eating a cheeseburger and you saying that, and me just slowly putting the cheeseburger down and pushing the plate away all awkward-like XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Was pretty indifferent after I said yes.

XD


----------



## Karousever

^Realized just how happy saying yes made me
;)


----------



## Hippy

^ Is not the best boyfriend in the entire history of forever!


----------



## Karousever

^ Is less than or equal to me in that same regard! >:D


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never stayed up super late with me :)


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't worth staying up so late for.


----------



## Hippy

AWWWW!!! :)

^ Isn't the sweetest guy ever!!!!

That wasn't supposed to be in all caps, but I don't feel like fixing it XD I am too lazy!! XD


----------



## Karousever

^Hates it when I talk to her when she's super sick


----------



## Hippy

^ Hates it when I giggle on the phone


----------



## Karousever

^ Is 100% super healthy and fantastic right now XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Is glad I am feeling unwell!


----------



## Karousever

^ Hates cats!


----------



## Hippy

^ Is an only child!

I don't even remember telling you of my love for cats!! XD I'm proud that you remembered that! :D


----------



## Karousever

^ Knows my brother's full name >:D

Two days after I asked you out I was sitting on my grandmother's couch and I asked you if you were more of a dog person or a cat person ;P


----------



## Hippy

^ Knows my sister's first name! XD

And oh yeahhhh I remember now! Was that also the same day that we talked on the phone the first time?


----------



## Karousever

^ Has ever told me her sister's first name >.>

Yes! It was :) But much, much earlier than when we did talk on the phone XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Doesn't know who Aliya is

And it is Jasmine! XD 

And oh yeah! That was a great day!!


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never seen a Nutastrophe!

Maybe you HAVE told me her name.


----------



## Hippy

^ Has tried Nutella before 

Ugh that whole Nutellafest... Ew. XD

And I don't remember if I have told you or not before! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Likes Nutella

You might have, it sounds familiarish :P


----------



## RespectTheBlade

^ isn't in a relationship


----------



## Hippy

^ Is only 11 years old


----------



## 90FC3C

^ is the most negative person I've seen on the forums.


----------



## Karousever

^ Has made over a hundred posts on this forum already.


----------



## Hippy

^ Has more posts than I do


----------



## Karousever

^ Is a whole rank above me >.>


----------



## Hippy

^ Least favorite color is green


----------



## Karousever

^ Hates green just as much. As well as brown.


----------



## Hippy

^ LOVES the color yellow! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has seen Doctor Who XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Is OBSESSED with the show Amish Mafia!! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Knows that I love Big Bang Theory to death!

*knock knock knock* Penny! *knock knock knock* Penny! *knock knock knock* Penny!
What's up, buttercup?
*knock knock knock* Penny! *knock knock knock* Penny! *knock knock knock* Penny!
What's the word, hummingbird?
*knock knock knock* Penny! *knock knock knock* Penny! *knock knock knock* Penny!
What's the gist, physicist?


----------



## Hippy

^ Knows that I loveeeeeee the show Long Island Medium!

And XD One of my friends, Caleb, is obsessed with Big Bang Theory! XD I personally have only seen like four episodes in my life.


----------



## Karousever

^ Watches a lot of the same shows as me XD

IT'S AMAZING :D And I've never seen that show you mentioned XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Has seen that show I mentioned XD

But Long Island Medium is about this woman, Theresa Caputo, who is a psychic medium. It is on TLC, but the season is over.


----------



## Karousever

^ Thinks her boyfriend is hideous!

Reruns, maybe? XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Thinks my hair is disgusting!

And no :( TLC doesn't show reruns of Long Island Medium :( But they ALWAYS show stupid reruns of Sister Wives when the season ended!! D: I realllllly don't like SIster Wives, it is so boring, but it is all that is on nowadays!!


----------



## Karousever

^ DOES have gross hair!

Aww I'm sorry Reeni XD Showing crap shows is TV's specialty. XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Shaved this morning XD

And yeah, it is XD But I don't watch much TV. Just when a certain few shows (Long Island Medium, Breaking Amish, Untold Stories of the ER, and Four Weddings or Say Yes to the Dress) are on.


----------



## Karousever

^ Has moved less than me!


----------



## Hippy

^ Is shorter than me!


----------



## Karousever

^ Has icky hair XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Is super boring!


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never helped me out TREMENDOUSLY when I was feeling down :)


----------



## Hippy

^ Is terrible at making me happy :)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^ Is actually a ball of yarn.


----------



## Karousever

^ Despises squirtles. So much.


----------



## Hippy

HATES chemistry. XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has usually spelled chemistry correctly before this time ;)


----------



## Hippy

^ Never teases me XD

Oh whatever Jakey, I only made a mistake once! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has hurt feelings when I tease her

Nuh uh! XD You did it three times! XD Once in VM, and then twice through text! I remember! XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Has relationship troubles.


----------



## Karousever

^ Cannot tell a lie ;P


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never told the truth in his life

Wait what? TWICE through text??? For realziez? Gosh I feel dumb!!! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't that amazing and beautiful girl that I keep bragging to my friends about.

Yes, but you're not dumb XD You just make the same typo, I guess XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Totally isn't my perfect boyfriend!

Gah that must be that ONE word I can never spell correctly. Like Erin always messes up angle and angel XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Didn't have to edit her post to cover up the fact that she did the same thing as Erin ;)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for always having perfect spelling! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Knows what thread she's in ;)


----------



## Hippy

^ Didn't totally make me laugh at your lie XD

At first, I was like "What???" and I looked at my last post and I just sat there for like thirty seconds all confused, and then I realized I banned you instead of lying about you XD Gosh I feel so dumb! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Is dumb.

You're so silly, it's adorable XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Never acts more clever and whimsical after watching Doctor WHo XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Is more than 5 posts away from her 1000th post!


----------



## sv_01

^ Has never seen Alex Kingston in a TV show.


----------



## Hippy

^ Doesn't know who Alex Kingston is


----------



## Karousever

^ Is still a metapod!!! 

^ Has less than 1,000 posts!

:D


----------



## Hippy

^ Has been a member for a shorter period time as me and has more posts than I do! XD


----------



## Karousever

Hush >.>
XD
^ Isn't forty million times more beautiful than she thinks she is.

:)


----------



## Hippy

^ Isn't the most perfect person in the world :)

Awwwwwwwww!!!! Jakeyyyyyyyy!!!!! I love you soo muchhhh! Thank you!!! Holy cow Jakeyyyyy!!! :) :)


----------



## Karousever

^Is less perfect than me!


----------



## Hippy

^ Knows a word to describe how much I love you!


----------



## Karousever

^ Doesn't even like her boyfriend :P


----------



## Hippy

^ Is single


----------



## Karousever

^ Can easily control her giggle fits.


----------



## Hippy

^ Gets annoyed at my giggle fits XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has an annoying giggle ;P


----------



## sv_01

^Got quantum locked when he was eight.


----------



## Hippy

^ Hates Homestuck so much.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is definitely not that girl that I wait all day to talk to.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is not a Metapod.


----------



## Karousever

^ Has more posts than me.


----------



## Hippy

^ Favorite number is 2156.


----------



## Karousever

^ Has a long middle name.


----------



## sv_01

^ Got asSimmilated in 1962.


----------



## Hippy

^Was born in 1962


----------



## Karousever

^ Avoids talking to me as much as possible.


----------



## Hippy

^ Grows a panda beard when he doesn't shave


----------



## sv_01

^ Is sledding down a river in a petrified forest.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a panda


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never thought of a correlation between bears and beards.


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never heard of Johnny Cool Cat


----------



## Karousever

^ Didn't just get a palindromic numbered post.


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never teased me about how I can't spell "chemistry"

I just spelt it wrong when I typed that XD My computer auto-corrected it for me though XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Didn't change her Wintergirls quote yet 

I like teasing you ;)


----------



## Hippy

^ Changes his signature all the time

I know XD It's cute when you tease me, though :)


----------



## Karousever

^ Groans every time she sees that she has a message, email, or text from me.

Good XD Because I love it ;)


----------



## Hippy

^ Hasn't sent me a single email today


----------



## Karousever

^ Doesn't want me to send her emails ever again!


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never talked to me on the phone.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is someone I'm not proud of.


----------



## Hippy

^ Never created Loveits XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't the most beautiful girl I know :)


----------



## Hippy

^ Isn't the sweetest person in the world!! <3


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't the person I love most in the world.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is not the best person ever whom I love so much it is impossible!


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't very good at writing! :D


----------



## Hippy

^ Is even worse at writing than I am!


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't sweeter than me in her chapter!


----------



## Hippy

^ Is not the most perfect person in the whole world <3


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never questioned why heart melting is a good thing.


----------



## Hippy

^ Hates how I realized the beards are just bears for the face XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never seen me with a grizzly beard


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never seen a photo of my best friend


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never seen a photo of my school, my friends, my computer in Digital Media, one of my gyms, and me with shaving cream on my face

>.> XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Looks like a Japanese girl with John Simm's hair.


----------



## Karousever

^ Bullies me when no one is watching.


----------



## sv_01

^ Stole my ponytail.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Eats grass and paperclips


----------



## sv_01

^ Drinks pens and pencils.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Hates fish fingers and custard/jelly babies/ jammie dodgers/ fezzes/ bow ties/ stetsons


----------



## Karousever

^ Hates Whovians


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the love child of Davros and the Empress of Racnoss.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^Is a Dalek


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Silent.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^is a Weeping Angel


----------



## Hippy

^ Hates Warriors


----------



## Karousever

^ Has a completely normal best friend XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never met my best friend XD


----------



## Karousever

After saying a statement like that, you'd think so ;) XD

^ Es muy serio.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Slaps babies


----------



## Hippy

^ Slaps kitties


----------



## Karousever

^ Thinks love is stupid and wants no part of it.


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never loved anyone before


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't the girl of my dreams.


----------



## Hippy

^ Isn't my soul mate.


----------



## Karousever

^ Couldn't invent a fun, new word to save her life!


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never used a fun, new word in his vocabulary before, ESPECIALLY one his girlfriend made XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has never stolen a fun, new word from her boyfriend XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never heard of Johnny Cool Cat XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Never invented anything is clever as grizzly/polar/panda beards XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never had a grizzly beard before XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Noticed that I hit 1,000 posts

(It's okay, I didn't either XD)


----------



## Hippy

^ Isn't a Butterfree now!

Yay! You are only a couple hundred posts behind me now! XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Didn't make a typo on that post

What was it? XD


----------



## Hippy

^ Has never thought my typo was German before XD

And I said "point" instead of "post" XD


----------



## Karousever

Well I did a German so I thought you were doing a German too D:

^ Rarely makes typos ;)


----------



## Hippy

I know, Jakey XD 

^ Never makes an ick face when making a typo on his phone XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Has yet to dream about me.


----------



## Hippy

^ Doesn't have a girlfriend called Hippy


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't that wonderful girlfriend mentioned above ;)


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^Doesn't have a banner in his signature


----------



## Hippy

^ Doesn't have a Doctor Who reference in her signature


----------



## Karousever

^ Is not extremely beautiful.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^Poops rainbows


----------



## Karousever

^ Feasts on unicorn flesh.

Ha! You think I don't poop rainbows >:)


----------



## Hippy

^ Isn't totally weird in a perfect, lovable way XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Doesn't have dreams of her unborn child ;)


----------



## Hippy

^ Didn't say that my dream of my unborn child was fantastic XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^Is an Anne Droid


----------



## Hippy

^ Is the oldest member on the forum.


----------



## Karousever

^ Is mean and unsupportive of others.

(That is not just a lie, but a HUGE lie XD)


----------



## Hippy

^ Is even MORE mean and unsupportive, especially in my recovery!

(And this is one of the most untrue thing ever XD)


----------



## Karousever

^ Could only ever wish to be the most adorable person I've ever met.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Is a member of the Silence


----------



## Karousever

^ Has an eyepatch
(I do believe the singular form would be "a member of the Silence")


----------



## sv_01

^ Has an eye-obscuring hat... and a spear... and a horse with eight legs...


----------



## Karousever

^ Stalks me


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Eats French people


----------



## Karousever

^ Wishes she ate French people like me.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Hates Brits


----------



## Karousever

^ Is racist.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Is stupid


----------



## Karousever

^ Eats cows whole.


----------



## sv_01

^ Only eats their horns.


----------



## Karousever

^ Doesn't eat at all.


----------



## Hippy

^ Is a vegan


----------



## Karousever

^ Wants all of her children to be carnivorous little monsters ;D


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Is an ugly pony


----------



## Karousever

^ Is playing this forum game on a forum about Recess


----------



## Hippy

^ Is playing this forum game on a forum about Pokémon even though he hates Pokémon with a passion XD


----------



## Karousever

^ Joined this forum because she really really likes pokémon ;)


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Trolls cute kittens


----------



## sv_01

^ Cuts kitty trolls.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Hates Bodil40


----------



## Karousever

^ Tells the truth in this thread.


----------



## Hippy

^ Doesn't make me the happiest girl ever :)


----------



## Karousever

^ Is someone I could live without.


----------



## Hippy

^ Isn't the person I am madly in love with.


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't the sweetest, kindest, best girl I have ever met. Also, I do not reciprocate her feelings for me. At all.

;D


----------



## Hippy

^ Isn't the best person to have ever walked into my life


----------



## Karousever

^ Isn't the sweetest person in the world!


----------



## Hippy

^ Didn't tell a lie in his last post

Because YOU are the sweetest person in the world! <3


----------



## Karousever

You made me panic for a moment, I thought I accidentally said that you WEREN'T the sweetest person in the world XD But aww, Reeni you're so sweet <3 SEE WHAT I MEAN?! XD

^ Can't Make me smile at any point of the day


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

^ Has an avatar that should be a gif instead of a still image.
Seriously, that's what my avatar is supposed to be.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Hates Dr. Who


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Owns no keys


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Is from Alderaan


----------



## kyeugh

^ Plays no forum games.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Has never played a Legend of Zelda game


----------



## kyeugh

^ Hates Mawile


----------



## Karousever

^ Trains hippopotami to attack unsuspecting civilians.


----------



## kyeugh

^ Is my next-door neighbour.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^farts whenever he writes, types, or speaks the letter 'q'.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is a bloodthirsty cyborg child


----------



## sv_01

^ Is half robot, half machine and half cyborg.


----------



## Karousever

^ Cannot spell "licorice"

(I'm making an assumption, you better know how to spell licorice or I've failed at this game XD)


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is actually Ike


----------



## sv_01

^ Is actually David Campbell (Susan's husband)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^adores being mauled by bears whilst wearing a full meat suit.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Secretly enjoys dressing like Lady Gaga


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Actually Sableye King.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Has 10 posts


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^likes to barbecue Mudkip meat


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is a trusted member of the Speedwagon Foundation


----------



## Hippy

^ Is secretly 215 years old.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Has never played Yoshi's Island


----------



## sv_01

^ Hasn't read the NES Godzilla Creepypasta.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is actually Solomon


----------



## Hippy

^ Lives on Jupiter


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is actually a Fuzzy


----------



## sv_01

^ Lives on Pathos.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is exactly 200 years old.


----------



## kyeugh

↑ Never suffers to be fashionaaabluh.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Lives in the land of Mountains and Rock


----------



## Hippy

^ Lives in my nonexistent upstairs basement.


----------



## Karousever

^ Doesn't have a boyfriend.


----------



## kyeugh

^ Sucks at writing.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is a Bird type


----------



## sv_01

^ Is M.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is MISSINGNO.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the Moon Beast.


----------



## 42aruaour

^ is an exploding bulbasaur.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Comes from the future.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Is actually going UNsexy.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Lieks Charmanders.


----------



## 42aruaour

^'s location is Mars.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Is able to keep up with the cookie thing.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

^Has a space shuttle


----------



## Mewmic

^ Doesn't have a creepy IP tracker in her signature.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

^Foesn't have a cool signature


----------



## Mewmic

^ Hates the Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

^Does not have a gif in his sig


----------



## sv_01

^ Never has the mascot of Linux in her sig.


----------



## Mewmic

^ Doesn't have a God Tier title.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

^Has no capitals in her title


----------



## Mewmic

^ Has 70 posts.


----------



## Herbe

^ Has laid a pokemon egg. We don't know how it got there, but Frankie had it! You do want it, don't you?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Is actually in a Ludicolo suit


----------



## sv_01

^ Is in a Moon Beast suit.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^ Is trying to clone Steve Irwin


----------



## Herbe

^Is a specialist in Tai Kwan Do


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Oviously, isn't a ludicolo fan P:


----------



## sv_01

^ Has Becky, Joe and Cosbydaf locked up in her basement.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Today is their birthday, and not mine XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Forgot her shadow on the moon.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Just ate a wild Mudkip


----------



## Surfingpichu

^ Is in fact NOT an overlord of anything. Especially awesomeness.


----------



## sv_01

^ Uses this site to spread propaganda for Joffrey Lannister.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Is related to surfingpichu? XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Abducted Princess Nehema.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Does not know who this princess is? XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Doesn't like flowers.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Doesn't like this forum XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Pilots a black hole to fight mechas.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Is Peter Griffin's doppelganger...


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Akira's doppleganger.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Trolled a forum of mine :P


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^IS daughter of Hades


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Good one! XD

Is the son of hades! THAT MEANS YOU'RE MY BROTHER NOW :O XD


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^ is attracted to cartoon lions


----------



## sv_01

^ Conducts experiments on cartoon lions.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ IS a cartoon lion! XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Joffrey in disguise, trying to win followers on the Internet.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^ wants to brainwash Riku


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ LOL

Wants to do the same thing, maybe? XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Has an army of Daleks in her basement.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is actually a paper clip XD


----------



## sv_01

^ Is actually a big red motorbike


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Spies on my brother XD


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^does not own a Riku plushie


----------



## sv_01

^ Keeps stealing my teddy bears.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Actually eats teddy bears. As in actual teddy bears, not just teddy graham ones.


----------



## sv_01

^ Eats cars.


----------



## Keldeo

^ is a cannibalistic car.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ is lousy at ASB


----------



## sv_01

^ Knows nothing about ASB.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^ Thinks ASB is a kind of cake


----------



## LadyJirachu

Doesn't like Meinshao


----------



## sv_01

^ Doesn't like Disney.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^ Is eating a can of Mudkipz


----------



## sv_01

^ Ate the Sealed Evil In A Can.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Just lied


----------



## LadyJirachu

Doesn't like ferrets


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Is the brown Power Ranger


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the Doctor's Dalek companion.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Has killed a man


----------



## LadyJirachu

Probably never ate ice cream in their life XD


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^ Eats three babies an hour


----------



## Keldeo

^ is a statistical outlier when considering the consumption of baby formula-flavored ice cream by dude men living on the moon.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^lives inside a Wailord


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Is NOT a real boy


----------



## LadyJirachu

Once road a real charizard. and didn't like it at all


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Is Chuck Norris


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ IS ALSO CHUCK NORRIS *troll face*


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Junji Ito.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Wear's underwear on their head while going places. XD


----------



## audrey729

Ate a paper airplane yesterday


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^ Met Vermin Supreme


----------



## sv_01

^ Put Akira in those jars.


----------



## audrey729

Killed a tree


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Can win a FREE IPAD from this link! 242-749-3920.jpg


----------



## audrey729

Used a Masterball on a level 2 non-shiny Rattata


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Wathes SPangebb sqarpant on ncik


----------



## audrey729

Tries to wash their computer in the sink


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Is the master of Korni jokes.

I could do this all night.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Never bashed characters i like :P


----------



## Stryke

Heavily dislikes Korrina


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Is a son of Ah Puch, Mayan god of death.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Is 14 cats and 7 parrots in a plus-size trench coat


----------



## sv_01

Is the anthropomorphic personification of the Amigara fault.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

(how do you know) 
Has cheats disables


----------



## Stryke

Has a half-life of 72 seconds


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Is extremely original when it comes to usernames


----------



## Stryke

Has eaten balsa wood before


----------



## audrey729

Is dead inside.

Oh wait is that true?

Has a life.


----------



## sv_01

Doesn't have a Poliwager account.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Wants to steal Olivia away from me!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Was NEVER a Pearlshipper. Ever.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^prefers psychic types over fighting


----------



## LadyJirachu

Is not a member of a forum that i'm currently.... posting on to feel closer to my memories of 2004 :/

For the sake of 2004. I suppose?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^Satoshi Tajiri is her second cousin twice removed


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Speaks of something I do not wish was real


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Doesn't like Korrina's character.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Likes Korrina even more than I do, just like everyone else does... P:


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Doesn't like the colour pink. :P


----------



## LadyJirachu

Hates sports. A lot :o


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Hates video games lots.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ sadly, that was a LITTLE true back when i was into the *name cut off* series......so sadly. i'm glad things changed.

Doesn't know about asmrs :P


----------

